# عايز برامج عن تصميم الاسطمبات



## AHMED22772000 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اتمن الحصول على برامج عن تصميم الاسطمبات وحسابات المصب و الاوفر فلو وحسابات الكول سيتم للدايكاست


----------



## م ن ي ر (22 أكتوبر 2006)

عليك وعلى برنامج الكاد كام او المستر كام


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (16 سبتمبر 2007)

يوجد لدى برنامج C-Mould Demo لكن لاأعرف إمكانياته أيه بالظبط


----------



## م ن ي ر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

تصدق امس اشتريت برنامج الpower mill


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مجرد سؤال - هل برنامج Power-Mill برنامج CAM و لا فيه الحسابات الذى ذكرها الاخ أحمد - حسب معلوماتى المتواضعه فى هذا الموضوع فإن هذه الحسابات ممكن تكون فى برامج مثل Pro-Mold under Pro-Engineer و برنامج Unigraphics و برامج مستقله مثل الC-Mould و ال I-Mould أرجو من المتخصصين أن يوضحوا الموضوع لى.


----------



## م ن ي ر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

برنامج power millأضخم برنامج لمكائن ال CNC في كل الامكانيات وسعرة لا يقل عن 25000$


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا أتفق معك أخ منير فى إن برنامج PowerMill هو واحد من أقوى برامج الCAM و يمكن استخدامه فى مجال أجزاء الإسطمبات أو غير اجزاء الإسطمبات و لكن سؤالى هل به حسابات خاصه بتصميم الإسطمبات البلاستيك مثل الC-Mould مثلا و لاحظ أن الموضوع هنا أصبح CAD. أرجو الإفاده


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ أحمد و لجميع الاخوه المهتمين بموضوع اسطمبات البلاستيك
أنا على استعداد لارسال C-Mould Demo CD لمن يريدها من المهتمين


----------



## احمد محمود. (14 أكتوبر 2007)

Journal of Material Processing Technology


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

أخ أحمد أبو عبيده : دى اسم مجله علميه متخصصه فى مجال Metal Forming ماذا تعنى بذكرها فى هذا الموقع؟؟؟


----------



## معتوق (26 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع تصميم اسطمبات البلاستيك ينقسم الى قسمين:
اولا تصميم الاسطمبه نفسها بأستخدام برامج Cad-cam ومعظم البرامج مزوده بموديول خاص لذلك مثلا Mold Wizard الموجود داخل برنامج Unigraphics 
ثانيا التأكد من صحة التصميم ومحاكات سريان الخامه داخل القالب بأستخدام برنامج مثال Moldflow- Mold Advisor


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## باسم الكومى (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aymanhamed (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد فكرة عن الاسطمبات ولو القيليل منها مع خالص حترامى لمنتداكم الكريم ايمن


----------



## ksaid (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*كتاب مفيد*

كتاب مفيد


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (13 أغسطس 2010)

*أغلفه كتب عن الإسطمبات*

الساده الافاضل مرفق ملف يحتوى عن اهم غلفه كتب الإسطمبات التى يمكن ان تجدوها الان على شبكه الغنترنت و معظمها موجود على موقع google books لمن يريد أن يتصفح بعض صفحاتها


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------

